# How do you feel about vsiting ADs just to try on the timepieces



## RT13

Hey guys,


I would like to find out how you feel about visiting the ADs of the timepieces to try them on without buying anything from them.

The reason why I do that is that I believe I get the best value and get the lowest impact in terms of depreciation if I buy preowned watches. To decide if they are what I want or when I want to choose from the different models I go to the ADs to try them out.

Each time I go in, I feel a little bad about doing so because I know that I won't be buying anything from them.

Does anyone do what I do? How do you guys feel about it?


----------



## Bangkok Hound

I kind of feel the same way and not just with watches. Of course there is no obligation to buy, implied or otherwise, by walking into a boutique and trying out a product. You can bet they are used to people not making purchases, but as I said I personally do feel a bit funny about going into an establishment with no intention to buy (irrational as that may be.)


----------



## lorsban

I feel the same way. But what are you gonna do? These are EXPENSIVE items and often there's no other option if you want to see how something fits.

I usually have a scripted response - usually involving my wife haha! I have her fake call me or something like that. 

If I'm alone, I act like a noob and ask for some feature that I know doesn't exist. Like when I'm trying on a Seamaster, when I'm finished, I ask something like "Do you have this with a yellow dial?" 

You know, stuff like that. So they don't feel bad. 

Some stores, especially in HongKong go out of their way too. They give you drinks, coffee, iced tea or whatever. And those guys compete like CRAZY because there's a watch AD in every corner. 

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## natejc93

lorsban said:


> If I'm alone, I act like a noob and ask for some feature that I know doesn't exist. Like when I'm trying on a Seamaster, when I'm finished, I ask something like "Do you have this with a yellow dial?"
> 
> You know, stuff like that. So they don't feel bad.


I have honestly done the same exact thing before.


----------



## vegas_speedy_83

I enjoy trying on pieces at the various ADs up and down The Strip. I enter a store, quickly introduce myself, and let the clerk know my budget has me months away from my purchase but I'm trying to get a clear picture of how certain models fit. I specifically mention that I don't want to take any of their time if they have a likely sale with another customer on the floor. Most appreciate this and are quite happy to show me whatever I want to see, with no pressure.


----------



## RT13

Really nice to know how you all feel or do under similar circumstances!

vegas_speedy_83's response seems to suit me the best! I'll do well to remember it!


----------



## Nokie

I do it all the time if I am really serious about buying a watch, just to be sure how it wears and fits in person.


----------



## Toothbras

I do it without regret or remorse. How else am I supposed to be sure I want that model without trying it on first? If watch companies would let me borrow a piece for a day to test drive it would be a different story, but right now ADs are all we got. I've purchased at least one watch from all the dealers I do this to so I feel I've earned the right to waste a bit of their time


----------



## rdb84

Vegas indeed is a great place if you are looking to try on watches. Spent a couple of days in Ceasar's, most AD's let me try on a couple of watches, from 1,500 usd to 15,000 usd no problem.


----------



## ThomG

rdb84 said:


> Vegas indeed is a great place if you are looking to try on watches. Spent a couple of days in Ceasar's, most AD's let me try on a couple of watches, from 1,500 usd to 15,000 usd no problem.


Indeed Las Vegas and NYC are two of the best spots in the U.S. to purchase a luxury watch. If I have not done business with the store already, I'm a bit reluctant to to try on a high end watch. But that just me, the ADs are usually most accommodating.


----------



## RT13

Study Confirms Gray Market Hurts Watch Industry Retail Sector | aBlogtoWatch

Great read on why most people try the watches with the ADs but buy them off the grey market...


----------



## Brewersprts

I will go and try it on. I usually will let me intentions be known though. If I'm seriously interested or if I'm just browsing. Usually they're cool with that and will let me look at or try on whatever I want. I've also found common interests and had good conversations with with people at my local AD that had nothing to do with watches. I do live in Ohio and so my local AD usually isn't very busy. If it was, I probably wouldn't waste their time. 

I do this with cars too. I might go look at a local car even though I am interested in a car far away or something. I will let the salesman or whoever know. Sometimes it's price, which they can do something about and sometimes it's colors, options, etc...

Honesty is the best policy. 

One of my semi local Range Rover dealers also sell Rolls Royce, Aston Martin, Ferrari, Lamborghini, etc. I have went there to just buy a key or oil filter or something along those lines. I will go over and look around at these half a million dollar cars that I cant afford and I'll tell them that I was just there picking sometime up or whatever and just wanted to look. I've had them give me keys to sit in and start stuff up. Look around the inside. I've even been into the special boutique order rooms where you can pick out all your finishes and colors and everything for your Rolls Royce or whatever car you're buying.


----------



## AlphaM911

lorsban said:


> I feel the same way. But what are you gonna do? These are EXPENSIVE items and often there's no other option if you want to see how something fits.
> 
> I usually have a scripted response - usually involving my wife haha! I have her fake call me or something like that.
> 
> If I'm alone, I act like a noob and ask for some feature that I know doesn't exist. Like when I'm trying on a Seamaster, when I'm finished, I ask something like "Do you have this with a yellow dial?"
> 
> You know, stuff like that. So they don't feel bad.
> 
> Some stores, especially in HongKong go out of their way too. They give you drinks, coffee, iced tea or whatever. And those guys compete like CRAZY because there's a watch AD in every corner.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


I do this as well with watches and when I would test drive a car that competes with the one I'm interested in buying. 
For watches I always ask if they have a certain limited edition or model that I know they don't carry lol.



vegas_speedy_83 said:


> I enjoy trying on pieces at the various ADs up and down The Strip. I enter a store, quickly introduce myself, and let the clerk know my budget has me months away from my purchase but I'm trying to get a clear picture of how certain models fit. I specifically mention that I don't want to take any of their time if they have a likely sale with another customer on the floor. Most appreciate this and are quite happy to show me whatever I want to see, with no pressure.


That's a great idea.


----------



## Sewer

You have to try them on somewhere. And if you're up front with the sales person, they usually appreciate the honesty. They also may cut you a deal.


----------



## watchloco

I frequent the ADs to see what new models are available and to strike up conversations about watches. Although some sales representatives can be discourteous and jerks.


----------



## walltz

I do it just for the feel of it so i can know if am truly into the watch or not.


----------



## Blais223

Brewersprts said:


> I will go and try it on. I usually will let me intentions be known though. If I'm seriously interested or if I'm just browsing. Usually they're cool with that and will let me look at or try on whatever I want. I've also found common interests and had good conversations with with people at my local AD that had nothing to do with watches. I do live in Ohio and so my local AD usually isn't very busy. If it was, I probably wouldn't waste their time.
> 
> I do this with cars too. I might go look at a local car even though I am interested in a car far away or something. I will let the salesman or whoever know. Sometimes it's price, which they can do something about and sometimes it's colors, options, etc...
> 
> Honesty is the best policy.
> 
> One of my semi local Range Rover dealers also sell Rolls Royce, Aston Martin, Ferrari, Lamborghini, etc. I have went there to just buy a key or oil filter or something along those lines. I will go over and look around at these half a million dollar cars that I cant afford and I'll tell them that I was just there picking sometime up or whatever and just wanted to look. I've had them give me keys to sit in and start stuff up. Look around the inside. I've even been into the special boutique order rooms where you can pick out all your finishes and colors and everything for your Rolls Royce or whatever car you're buying.


Same here- My Infiniti dealer also has Caddalic and next door to it is an Audi/ porsche dealer. Rather than take the loaner for a 1 hour oil change I'll go test drive a CTS-V, Carrera 4S, S5, etc. Since i tell them I'm getting my service done they usually just toss me the keys. They had a 911 GT3RS that I was trying to test drive but i got the sod off look from the manager on that one.


----------



## watcher88

I admit, I do it sometimes just to get the feel of it and to see how it looks on my wrist. Best to do it out of town, will run out of local ad.


----------



## herooftheday

When I was in Hawaii I stopped in a Rolex store to look around, I certainly did not have the means to buy any of them, especially after paying for a trip to Hawaii. I made it very clear that I was not purchasing anything because my bank account wouldn't allow it. He said a lot of tire kickers come in and he was still more than happy to show me some watches and even insisted I try some on. We chatted for a while and I tried on some very expensive pieces. I'm not sure if I'd get the same treatment somewhere else, but I had a very positive experience at that particular store. Maybe he was just being nice, but he even made a big deal about my gshock and how much he liked it.


----------



## Rivarama

I don't do it frequently but if there is a piece I am actually considering buying I will go and try it.

I am doing the AD a favor; by walking in the door I am giving them the opportunity to make a sale. I don't consider it to be a waste of their time but if that's how they feel that's their problem.

It can be enjoyable too if you have created a good relationship with a dealer. There is a shop in Vancouver, BC that my family buys a lot from and since they know me they are always excited to show me the interesting stuff they have in their safe.



RT13 said:


> Study Confirms Gray Market Hurts Watch Industry Retail Sector. | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> Great read on why most people try the watches with the ADs but buy them off the grey market...


Very interesting article. It's a great time to be a buyer.


----------



## SerenityMidwest

I too feel bad, and once in a while I will buy something especially if I frequent the place a lot.


----------



## Davemcc

So far, all the watches in my modern collection have been purchased from an AD (except for the Ball Genesis pre-order directly from Ball). If I go there and try on a watch, there is a very good chance that I will buy it from them if I like it and the price is right. If they can't sell me, it's either because I'm not ready, the watch isn't comfortable or I don't see the value equation for that particular watch.

Having said that, I've been looking at Panerai lately. The AD let me try a few on and it helped me narrow down my model preference. However, they seem awfully proud of their inventory. They don't seem like they want to deal at all. I might have to let them keep their inventory proudly on display considering the savings that could be had on the gray market. When it comes time for me to buy, I will give them another opportunity and find out whether they want to sell them or display them.


----------



## Jurassic Park

Was just in Vegas over the weekend, can confirm the ADs are really cool with trying on watches. Patek / Vacheron / A. Lange / Panerai were all super nice and let us try on some high end pieces including a YG Nautilus, Perpetual calenders, etc. 

The only snobby AD we walked in was Rolex... The sales guy snubbed us after I asked about the new ceramic Daytona, told us a 6 year wait lol. I had a Rolex sub and my buddy had an on a AP ROO. The prices were pretty awful.


----------



## masyv6

Jurassic Park said:


> Was just in Vegas over the weekend, can confirm the ADs are really cool with trying on watches. Patek / Vacheron / A. Lange / Panerai were all super nice and let us try on some high end pieces including a YG Nautilus, Perpetual calenders, etc.
> 
> The only snobby AD we walked in was Rolex... The sales guy snubbed us after I asked about the new ceramic Daytona, told us a 6 year wait lol. I had a Rolex sub and my buddy had an on a AP ROO. The prices were pretty awful.


Most ADs are pretty cool. I'd contend the Rolex guy was less than nice because you probably get a lot of tire kickers who want to just try on a Rolex but have absolutely zero intention of buying one, thus wasting their time. It's shame, but I can see their conundrum. Glad to know the higher end ADs were cool. I'd venture to guess that they have to be prepared for anyone to plunk down $100k on a watch even if they are wearing a tank top and shorts. Don't want to judge a book by its cover and miss a sale.


----------



## hoiboy

The ADs I frequent in HK are generally cool about this stuff - but then I only visit ADs that I like!


----------



## Baham

I get what you mean about visiting a brick and mortar store and then buying on-line. Sooner or later no store.


----------



## arogle1stus

As a watch owner and collector, visiting my local ADs is a bummer.
ADs have a condescending, arrogant air about themselves.
Everytime I've visted both of them they looked at me like my ears
were on backwards, and that I didn't have the money to buy their
offerings. Granted I'm not Bill Gates but I'm far from being too poor
to buy their overpriced watches. I'm betting if I wore a "Hoodie" they'd
call the cops.

So I buy off the forum!!! My alternative.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Enrique Cho

it's good to know that others feel weird about going into a store to try on a watch or 2. I've had this strange guilt everytime I try to walk in. I've been meaning to check out a Nomos at the NYC store but haven't gotten the courage to jump in just yet. Next time I definitely will


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

I have only had positive experiences in my local one, and like most things, checking things out in person is usually much better than buying blind. I almost always order online, though. The savings are too significant to ignore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tzakiel

You are the customer. There is no need to feel bad about expressing interest in the products they sell. That is what they want. Not buying today doesn't mean never buying and they know that. All you need to say is "not today"


----------



## nevada1995

That's fine but I think you should buy something from the AD eventually.


----------



## whogotmeintothis

My Tourneau store has gotta be minutes away from positing my photo with the caption "don't bother this guy doesn't buy." 

But I honestly don't care. I'll take their biz cards and have them show me whatever I'm interested in. 

They've tempted me many times with 30 months interest free financing but I have only bought second hand at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyfan13

Torneau is a terrible experience. 

My local Zenith dealer keeps banker's hours, meaning they are not interested in selling to me anyway since I work for a living and am not about to take time away from my job to go visit their store. 

I hear great things about the Ω boutique though, and they're open till 21:00 Mon-Sat it seems. On the one hand I'd feel bad taking up their time and not buying anything but on the other hand if I can't look at it then I'm guaranteed not to buy it. It's their choice to open the store to walk-in customers, they have to live with that.


----------



## Micro

Like, most. I have done the same. I feel a little guilty doing so, but not enough to purchase at full retail. I too see more value in purchasing used watches from reputable sources.


----------



## Rallyfan13

That's another story too though: used watches.

I own many watches. I like watches.

If ALL watch production globally ceased tomorrow morning, that's fine. Even if the used market dries up, I've got watches to last several lifetimes. The makers -- particularly the snooty ones that call themselves "manufactures" -- can all go bankrupt at midnight for all I care. 

No loss.


----------



## Tagdevil

Was at Omega at Brookfield Place in downtown Manhattan just yesterday. Felt fine about having no intention to buy but at least I now pinpointed one of their watches that is perfect for me to find preowned. Feel for them a bit since there is usually nobody in the place and they seem to have very little to do. Retail stores are taking a huge hit recently so these places will be very few and far between if they are not already. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherFella

I honestly wonder what will take the place of these local establishments that allow you to go hands-on with a product, before you turn around and buy it online. And it's obviously a huge deal outside of watches/jewelry. Physical stores are on the decline it seems, and their replacement is not immediately apparent.


----------



## 69mach351

I typically will walk through to look most of the time. I won't ask to try on a watch that I am not interested in, but a lot of AD's encourage it if they are not busy. They know not everyone is there to buy, especially on their first trip.


----------



## Sxgt

I bought my first Oris from an AD in Vegas in 2006, buti have never been to an AD in my hometown. Of my last 6 watch purchases - three could have been purchased at an AD. I jst hate going into AD/jewelers, not sure why. Not going into an AD has caused me to buy watches that I just dont love.


----------



## Lewiston

I prefer to support my local establishments but not when they stay firm at the MSRP.


----------



## NewHaven23

Lewiston said:


> I prefer to support my local establishments but not when they stay firm at the MSRP.


Same here. If they can come close to what I can find elsewhere, I'll give them my business. If they are firm on their price, I have no qualms showrooming.


----------



## Alysandir

The way I see it, the AD's job is to convince me to buy. Since I am already interested in the watch to begin with, *plus* I'm right there, can handle and examine it directly, and can take it home with me that day, they already have a significant advantage compared to someone trying to sell it to me sight unseen. So if they cannot capitalize on that advantage and convince me to spend my money at their establishment, I don't believe there's anything I should feel badly about. And this is especially the case should they decide to play the snooty card on you, which I have experienced. 

And yes, I have bought watches from an AD before, when I felt the value proposition was right, so this is not just big talk on my part. 

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## jberberich

walltz said:


> I do it just for the feel of it so i can know if am truly into the watch or not.


This. Nothing compares to seeing the watch on your wrist before pulling the trigger on a purchase.


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs

I remember my first experience going into an AD was pretty intimidating as I was just a graduate. However, one salesperson saw me looking and he proceeded to hand me a glossy brochure to keep. He knew from my look that I was not able to afford the watches I was looking at but he said to his colleague "these are our future customers". I always remembered that kind gesture.


----------



## Alysandir

PaulQin said:


> He knew from my look that I was not able to afford the watches I was looking at but he said to his colleague "these are our future customers". I always remembered that kind gesture.


This. 100% This. This is exactly what a good salesman does. If they can't make a sale today, they set up a sale for tomorrow.

When I mentioned a few posts back about "playing the snooty card," it was the exact opposite of what's being described here; an attitude of, "well, based on how you're dressed, or your age, I'm not going to bother wasting my time on you and may even act like you're not in my store." I got that treatment from one of the two Rolex AD in my area - even though I walked in with a Rolex on - and never forgot how that made me feel. Not a single customer in the store, at least five sales associates standing around, but no one had time to assist me with what *would've* been an Explorer II purchase. Needless to say, I've never returned to that store, and frankly, it irrationally soured me on wanting a Rolex for a good long time.

(And not to mentioned them by name, but for you folks living in central Maryland, let's just say I recommend you go to Annapolis instead of Columbia.)


----------



## playinwittime

I don't feel bad and, in fact, usually buy on the grey market even when being able to afford the product. You can see what's out there on this forum and in a magazine, but if you want to see it up close and personal as well as have that tactile sensation, there is simply no other way. I am open-minded though. The day an AD has a watch I'm ready to buy for the right price, I will buy from that AD. Until then, while I respect the overhead, ADs need to be able to compete in this market by either bringing something else to the table that the grey market doesn't provide (other than warranty, which greys now provide to a large degree) or drop prices. The manufacturers aren't helping.


----------



## OhioMade

I've done this, and it's saved me from making a a couple of mistake purchases. Nothing like seeing and feeling it on your own wrist. However, I do feel guilty and also sweat like a pig when nervous, so I am usually quickly on my way!

Sent from my LG-V495 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marei

In the beginning I was very reluctant to visit ADs and used to buy watches online stictly based on visual preferences. Made a lot of buys that were not comfortable or met my quality expectations. Nowadys it takes a lot of time to make a buy decision and I always handle the watches in person prior to buying.


----------



## cottonlume

It's kind of their job, they're providing a service, if you don't like the price someone else will.


----------



## cptmike03

I do, it gives me some time to think about it and that is why they are there. I did the same thing last week, returned after a few days and bought the watch. Also allows me to gauge how I am treated


----------



## Carrera997

You are wasting the salesperson's time when they could be waiting on a customer who might actually want to purchase something. That's how they literally feed their families. It is a total lack of respect for the salesperson who is most likely on commission. Be honest when you walk in and tell them the truth. If not you are deceiving them.


----------



## completelyclueless

Just like it's fine to go to open houses even if you're not in the market to buy a house, it's fine to visit the store. Just don't lead them on and waste a lot of their time.


----------



## TJ Boogie

I'd go to the AD with the intention of buying. The caveat being that the AD will 'meet or beat' other advertised prices. If they can't, that's a failure on the part of the AD. They need to have aggressive price points. If I truly had no intention of buying, I'd be forthcoming with the sales representative (so they can focus on other customers, while I browse). When I was in sales a lifetime ago, some of the best customers I had were straight-forward with their intentions of not buying - I gave them their space, was as helpful as I could be, and they ended up making a purchase despite their first intentions.

I'm not a window-shopper. Once I get to the point of considering purchase, I've done tons of research.

Keep in mind, sometimes buying from a non-AD results in horrible warranty issues... That's something I keep in mind if we're dealing with a mild-to-moderate price inconsistency. Outsourced warranty companies have never done right by me.


----------



## Lmfaoeric

I usually have the same "reason" to why I am looking for a piece to try. Whether its for a special occasion or a present, I use either. My main intention is the same, to try on pieces that I plan to purchase in the future or near future but am not yet ready to purchase.


----------



## heb

Guilty.


----------



## Jonpwn

I'm in my mid 20's and have become more and more comfortable going into AD's and boutiques to try on stuff. At first I would get sweaty and really nervous because I wasn't good at talking my way out of buying anything and also because I had thoughts much like you. Lately, it's been less stressful and really just an activity of enjoyment. Sometimes for fun (I've tried on an A Lange Sohne Datograph) sometimes to sample the size of a model that I'm truly interested in, or sometimes to see if something I was never interested in would look better on a wrist than on a table (for instance a Panerai).

Usually I buy pre-owned, so I've never walked into a boutique/AD/Tourneau with any intention of purchasing anything on the spot. That said, I once read a story on WUS about a user who at the time was a boy at an AD with his father, and a salesperson attended to the young man's interest. Eventually he bought a Rolex in his early adult years. The moral of that story was that a good salesperson is trying to sell you on the brand, not just a sale on the spot. The same should go with luxury vehicle manufacturers, and basically any other luxury brand. In my experience, a good AD will never pressure you to buy. They may ask once or twice about the possibility of a sale to gauge interest, but usually I make something up along the lines of "gotta speak to the gf/wife" or simply "i'm just browsing" with a smile on my face. Sometimes the conversations are very interesting when they pull out a look book of new models and explain some of the new technologies and such. 

As long as you are courteous and listen to the salesperson talk, I've never felt like I'm truly wasting their time. They know that they are selling you on the brand, and that they represent the brand. Most of them enjoy watches themselves and will treat a conversation as an enthusiast conversation (at least I'd like to think they are, otherwise they are doing a good job of pretending to like their job!). Always take their business card if offered, and I've even left my real email address and have been contacted when another ALS model came back in stock and was "invited to come see and try it on". 

Sorry for the ramble


----------



## oynag

It's the same with clothes. If you want a long-term relationship with a brand, you have to know how it fits and suits you. The first few times I may just be trying on, but if it's something I like I'll support that place and that brand for a long time. More about the relationship over time.


----------



## Germanox

lorsban said:


> I feel the same way. But what are you gonna do? These are EXPENSIVE items and often there's no other option if you want to see how something fits.
> 
> I usually have a scripted response - usually involving my wife haha! I have her fake call me or something like that.
> 
> If I'm alone, I act like a noob and ask for some feature that I know doesn't exist. Like when I'm trying on a Seamaster, when I'm finished, I ask something like "Do you have this with a yellow dial?"


I use the same tactics !
Does feel kind of bad sometimes though, especially since in many shop the sellers get bonus depending on the amount f watch sold... 
Can see the hope in their eyes sometimes but eh, how else to try the pieces ? can't afford to buy it just to try it !


----------



## searunn

I always make my research on the watch am getting before going to the Ads just to avoid having an awkward conversation with the sales man and to avoid having to change of thought. I would feel very guilty to visit an ad knowing full well that I am not going to get any watch at the end.


----------



## cube2

i don't feel bad, just that most times i go to try out a watch, i actually have intention buying them.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I've bought a Tudor from an AD, I've bought other watches Grey Market.

I'm in the market for an Omega. I've tried one on at several ADs, and every time I say the same thing: "were I to buy this right now, what sort of deal could you do for me?"

I'm not an aggressive haggler, and I'm not cheap. But I'm not paying RRP on a watch that isn't hot and flying off the shelves (this is an Omega MK2 reissue, it's lovely but not a best-seller). Every time the AD either tries to BS me that there's no wriggle-room on price or offers a laughably small discount. And I mean less than five per cent.

Not one has tried to explain the AD advantage to me. Not. One.

So ADs reap what they sow. When they engage with serious customers seriously, I might treat them differently. As is, they don't really deserve my sympathy.


----------



## Germanox

Walked into an AD yesterday to try and see side to side the Oris Aquis and the Longines Conquest. As soon as the saleswoman rushed to me to ask what i wanted i politely made it clear that i was here just to see and try. She wasn't angry mean or anything, i guess if they know from the start that you won't buy they won't build false hope (no idea about other places but here they get sh*t base salary + huge % per watch sold). 
I usually do the thing said earlier in the thread with either the wife calling, or i ask knowingly for a color combo that doesn't exist and fake disappointment.


----------



## pixnw

My personal view is that it isn't okay to waste someone's time under false pretenses. A lot of employees are probably working on commission. I believe you can be honest. Tell them you are thinking about buying and you would like to look and possibly try some watches on. If you're thinking more of buying used tell them that. They will probably try to sell you on the advantage of buying new from them, so be prepared to either be sold or to politely say no. If you plan to buy new tell them you are just starting your search and take a card from the person that helped you. If you find a good price on the same watch call them back and give them a chance to match the price, or come close enough to make you happy. If they can't match it at least you have done everything honestly and given them a chance at your business.


----------



## RT13

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I've bought a Tudor from an AD, I've bought other watches Grey Market.
> 
> I'm in the market for an Omega. I've tried one on at several ADs, and every time I say the same thing: "were I to buy this right now, what sort of deal could you do for me?"
> 
> I'm not an aggressive haggler, and I'm not cheap. But I'm not paying RRP on a watch that isn't hot and flying off the shelves (this is an Omega MK2 reissue, it's lovely but not a best-seller). Every time the AD either tries to BS me that there's no wriggle-room on price or offers a laughably small discount. And I mean less than five per cent.
> 
> Not one has tried to explain the AD advantage to me. Not. One.
> 
> So ADs reap what they sow. When they engage with serious customers seriously, I might treat them differently. As is, they don't really deserve my sympathy.


You really hit that "AD advantage" point on the head. As a good sales person, they have to know that the grey market is their main competitor. Most serious buyers would have done at least a little research and know that the grey market is a very real option.

They don't have to wait for us to tell them that we are also considering getting the watch from the grey market because we most probably won't. And it isn't polite for them to ask if we have considered getting the watch from the grey market either.

If they are able to provide reasons why it will be worth our while to buy from them - the ADs - then those reasons could have actually swayed those who are on the fence towards getting the watch from the AD.

I have never seen a single AD tell me the advantages of getting the watch from them - be it extra freebies on top of a good discount, a fantastic service etc. None.


----------



## KS1144

I visit AD's to look at watches and I've tried them on. If they want to throw me a super deal, then it's certainly something I'd consider over buying grey market. 

Nobody is in collecting watches to make money, but it's a lot easier taking a loss of 200-300 than 2,000 if and when you want to sell for any given reason.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Please don't discount Chicago, it has enough AD's to satisfy the many.....




ThomG said:


> Indeed Las Vegas and NYC are two of the best spots in the U.S. to purchase a luxury watch. If I have not done business with the store already, I'm a bit reluctant to to try on a high end watch. But that just me, the ADs are usually most accommodating.


----------



## ZIPPER79

The one advantage is a manufacturers warranty.....If you can get it from a Grey market dealer the choice is easy...




RT13 said:


> You really hit that "AD advantage" point on the head. As a good sales person, they have to know that the grey market is their main competitor. Most serious buyers would have done at least a little research and know that the grey market is a very real option.
> 
> They don't have to wait for us to tell them that we are also considering getting the watch from the grey market because we most probably won't. And it isn't polite for them to ask if we have considered getting the watch from the grey market either.
> 
> If they are able to provide reasons why it will be worth our while to buy from them - the ADs - then those reasons could have actually swayed those who are on the fence towards getting the watch from the AD.
> 
> I have never seen a single AD tell me the advantages of getting the watch from them - be it extra freebies on top of a good discount, a fantastic service etc. None.


----------



## tzwick

It's awkward, but it is almost a necessity. If you're spending thousands on a watch, you better know you like it first!


----------



## Golder

RT13 said:


> You really hit that "AD advantage" point on the head. As a good sales person, they have to know that the grey market is their main competitor. Most serious buyers would have done at least a little research and know that the grey market is a very real option.
> 
> They don't have to wait for us to tell them that we are also considering getting the watch from the grey market because we most probably won't. And it isn't polite for them to ask if we have considered getting the watch from the grey market either.
> 
> If they are able to provide reasons why it will be worth our while to buy from them - the ADs - then those reasons could have actually swayed those who are on the fence towards getting the watch from the AD.
> 
> I have never seen a single AD tell me the advantages of getting the watch from them - be it extra freebies on top of a good discount, a fantastic service etc. None.


By discussing the advantages of buying from them vs. grey market, they are acknowledging and even highlighting the existence of the grey market. Of course for watch nerds like us it seems obvious that the grey market is there. However I'm sure there are many other customers who aren't very aware that it exists, or maybe they know its there but since they know very little about it they might consider it to be more sketchy and risky than it actually is. The AD wants to act like they are the only option. Obviously there are plenty of people who are willing to buy from them, either because they aren't very price sensitive or they just don't know any better.


----------



## doggbiter

I'm sorry, but I simply don't agree with those who are suggesting that visiting a retailer to look without intention to buy is somehow hurting the retailer. Every person that walks through the retailer's door is a _potential _customer, regardless of their motivation or commitment. It is the retailer's job to sell their service/wares, and I would think that a retailer would rather have a potential customer in their store, than no customer at all.

And sure, I get the whole why should a salesperson waste time on a "lookie-loo" when there are 10 other potential customers standing around argument, so there's certainly no excuse for not being considerate of others' time in the equation as well.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I actually encountered a decent AD yesterday. Very engaging saleswoman, didn't pretend to know stuff she didn't, fetched the store's watchmaker to chat with me as he knew the brand well. She was also prepared to explore a non-insulting AD's discount. I'd tried on a Bremont on a whim. Liked it (a lot) but didn't love it. It's still the Speedie Mk2 in pole position atm.

I will go back and use that store again and give them a chance. Which is what all ADs should be thinking when we wander in to try watches.


----------



## Archtop1952

Not really my gig.


----------



## mountbatten

I've done this plenty. I generally don't like to commit to an expensive piece unless I've tried it on a handful of times. I have a remarkable collection of business cards from salesmen in my top desk drawer.


----------



## freshprince357

I feel like most ADs deal with a lot of tire kickers and so don't really mind you doing so even if they give you that mean girls "*****y glare" when you do or leave 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcWinNJ

All the time. I always try to make. Deal with an AD but half the time the people working there don't know anything about the watch they are selling or what the market is like. So it usually ends up being, find what you like, go to AD, buy somewhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrabbyKakes

I look at this like walking past the Chinese restaurants in the mall to get their free samples and then going to the Chik Fil A ten feet away. I feel somewhat bad, but I don't really care


----------



## ToXic

I was always hesitant to do the same. One day I finally swung by Brinkhaus in Calgary to check a few pieces out (I really wanted to hold a Tudor Fastrider Black Shield). I showed up in worn jeans, a untucked collared shirt, and just generally looking like the most I could afford was a Timex (though I was wearing a submariner). But I tell you, the guy I dealt with (Can't remember his name) treated me with a ton of respect, gave me like 2 hours of his time just so I could try stuff on. I'll probably go there again if there's a piece im unsure about. Though they stopped selling Omega, which is my favorite brand. 

On the flip side, I went to the closest Breitling dealer (happens to be in a crowded mall), wanting to try a SuperOcean Heritage on, and they were kind of brushing me off. They told me "we don't offer financing on those" without me even talking to them really. That felt really insulting.


----------



## Chilled

No Guilt. I am actually quite happy to walkout knowing exactly what I'm going to purchase, else where.

Unfortunately where I live we only have a couple AD's that carry most of the brands. As such there is a little to no competition on pricing. In one of the ADs that I visited, overtime the manager got to know me and that if I'm in the store, I'm here to buy. As such he gave respectable discounts, however he has moved on career wise and the new management is reluctant to do so. The funny thing that makes it easier to walkout, is that when ever we're starting the negotiations on price, is been treated like some bum. 

I am happy to support local business and pay a premium to such, but when your "heavily discounted"(teeth pulling) price is still more then what the (Base RRP + shipping + import tax + currency conversion) from a US AD. Not much of a choice.


----------



## Drksaint

I do that all the time and I could care less how the AD feels about it. How else am I going to know if I like the watch? FWIW...If I buy new, I try to buy from an AD. It's worth it IMO...too many fakes out there.


----------



## BrooklineWatch

I sometimes feel like this, but I console myself in that I really believe that some of these sales guys are really just happy to talk watches with someone who knows more than your average customer. I mean, I'm not making their day or anything, but I am also not wandering in looking for something blingy to broadcast my wealth or status without any genuine interest in horology. 

One day, when I have the means, there is one AD that I will definitely buy from, because that is the place where they seem to give off this vibe, and not treat me like a "mark." And I know they would work with me on the price.

And obviously, I am not talking about Tourneau...


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

I don't do this at an AD, but have no qualms about trying on watches with no intent to buy them at a brand boutique. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## crappbag

I don't have an issue going into ADs or boutiques to try on watches.

I think there's almost an expectation of due diligence for higher end goods - much like buying a car. I wouldn't even feel abashed about stating my intentions as 'just want to try on xxx piece'.


----------



## conkmwc

I always attempt to be considerate of the sales staff’s time. If they’re too busy I steer clear. I’m always honest, letting them know that I am looking at whatever model I am sizing up. I make no promises about buying that day and have met with no resistance. They enjoy talking watches as much as we do and much of the time we end up discussing whatever I am wearing that day too.


----------



## spencer17

I am considerate and do not take the sales persons time away from other customers if they are busy. However, popping into Tourneau every now and then to see what they have is not an issue for me. It is too difficult going around to all of the boutiques to try on everything that a more convenient AD would have in one location.


----------



## PetarN

I don't like to lose people's time, so when I visit AD I just look at the watches without trying them. As as salesmen in another business I know how annoying is to waste your time with tire kickers.


----------



## xcellr8tion

I'm always just upfront about why I'm there and am friendly/appreciative... have always been met with warm regards. If they're truly into watches they usually appreciate a good geek out session irregardless.


----------



## juicyfruit

Buying any of these watches isn't done lightly. I don't think anyone has any expectation that you go in, spend 5-10 minutes and then drop thousands on a watch. It's not like buying a pair of sweatpants. So no I don't feel bad if I go in without the intent to buy. Who knows? Maybe I'll end up pulling the trigger once I see it in person.

I take a dimmer view of people who say walk into brick and mortar stores, try out stuff then immediately go buy it on Amazon (e.g. Cameras).


----------



## 4star

I agree. However I will purchase straps or deployant clasps through the AD. Or have them facilitate service on a watch with the Manufacturer. So they do get my some money, just not the big watch purchase. Lately I try to see the same guy so I build a relationship with him. Who knows maybe one day I buy new...if they discount really heavy.


----------



## TMore9

I have done this one or two times at the most. I generally tend to go to an AD to see a watch model I saw online, but I never ask them to take it out of the case... when they approach me I simply say "I'm just looking, thanks". However, I have gone to try out a watch or two at an AD fairly recently and my approach has been simply to tell them that "I heard about these watches and although I'm not looking at purchasing them at the moment do you mind if I take a look and try them on?"

Generally, I've found that to be a clear cut way to let them know that you would like to see a particular watch but have no intention to purchase at that very moment. I've found that if you let them know that you are into watches they may/may not start up a conversation about watches with you. I was in a Rolex AD last week because I wanted to check out the Explorer II, Submariner and Rose Gold Yacht Master. I started with the explorer II and once I started speaking with the sales person a little bit we ended up talking about upcoming Basel world and how it will be interesting to see what Rolex does this year.

While I did feel a little bad initially, once I started talking to them I didn't, because I felt like they understood I just enjoyed watches and wanted to take a look at them. Now there wasn't another soul in the store at the time, I'm sure if they were busy and on the verge of making it a sale it would be quite different.


----------



## dmash

watchloco said:


> I frequent the ADs to see what new models are available and to strike up conversations about watches. Although some sales representatives can be discourteous and jerks.


 I agree with this. Some SA's just get annoyed unless you walk in with cash in the hand ready to pay MSRP. Super annoying to me and a lot of those places go under anyways though.

I've actually bought watches I had no intentions of even buying because I tried on some pieces in the store and was offered a good discount.


----------



## georgegervin44

Great read.



RT13 said:


> Study Confirms Gray Market Hurts Watch Industry Retail Sector. | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> Great read on why most people try the watches with the ADs but buy them off the grey market...


----------



## georgegervin44

well put, doggbiter. having been in high-end capital sales for two decades, potential customers 'leading you on' is just a part of the gig. every contact they have plays into the numbers game (for me it's about 15-20% will eventually buy). as you mentioned, if they fail to explain their value proposition or compete for my business, thats on them. I have an AD locally who I buy jewelry from for my wife and mom. he knows I buy used or grey market (aside from a Tudor in LV from an AD) and doesn't mind that I try on watches when I'm in.



doggbiter said:


> I'm sorry, but I simply don't agree with those who are suggesting that visiting a retailer to look without intention to buy is somehow hurting the retailer. Every person that walks through the retailer's door is a _potential _customer, regardless of their motivation or commitment. It is the retailer's job to sell their service/wares, and I would think that a retailer would rather have a potential customer in their store, than no customer at all.
> 
> And sure, I get the whole why should a salesperson waste time on a "lookie-loo" when there are 10 other potential customers standing around argument, so there's certainly no excuse for not being considerate of others' time in the equation as well.


----------



## slique

More often than not, but then what other option does one have to try something on.


----------



## Manuel Garcia O'Kely

I walked into the Shreve Jewlers Union street store while killing some time, I was not grungy but had taken ferry into SF to get another watch checked. Salesman could NOT have been nicer, insisted I try on lots of stuff and waved me off later with a card.

i told the fellow I was just case hopping.


----------



## danicycle

No... people who work at boutiques are used to it and are well aware it takes numerous visits and contemplation before the average person buys a luxury timepiece.


----------



## Reza

Not the guys in this neck of the woods. They treat you based on the way you dress and what watch you wear.


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

I used to feel awkward about asking to try on things at the ADs. However, I've found that as long as I complement the pieces, and am gracious in general, they are really happy to have someone interested to show them off to. That's provided they are not super busy at the time.


----------



## stein79

Visited my local Seiko AD where I've bought jewelry in the past but never watches. 
Salesman I spoke to on the phone was very polite and helpful. In store the same salesman wasn't available so another guy helped me out and let me try on a few. 
He was polite enough but I could tell he didn't give a damn if I bought anything either way. 

Didn't bother me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dontbelievejustwatch

Used to feel awkward, but it's fine.


----------



## m j b

I have bought new watches and other jewelry from the ADs that I shop at, so there is little to no guilt for me to go there, try it on, look at it, and buy it used elsewhere. They've gotten (and will get more) money from me.


----------



## zaratewl

I started off feeling awkward, but I've learned to accept that they know most visits don't result in a sale and that how am I supposed to know if I truly want a piece if I don't try it on first? Before getting my latest Panerai and Rolex, I went to both AD's probably 6-10 times between the two of them before finally pulling the trigger, in both instances the ADs were more than accommodating each time and relished the chance to talk about their pieces.


----------



## LACPA

It feels a little weird to me, but I'm younger so I'm not sure they expect a sale on some of the watches I try on when I do go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenManalishi

I went to my local AD a few weeks ago with the sole intention of trying on an Explorer II 216570 and later buying it online. They ended up offering a price within a few hundred of the trusted online retailers. I bought from the AD.

I don't see anything wrong with going try them on. How else will you know how the watch looks on you? If the dealer is a tool to you, just remember that and never shop there again.


----------



## Camdamonium

Bangkok Hound said:


> I kind of feel the same way and not just with watches. Of course there is no obligation to buy, implied or otherwise, by walking into a boutique and trying out a product. You can bet they are used to people not making purchases, but as I said I personally do feel a bit funny about going into an establishment with no intention to buy (irrational as that may be.)


I can't do it anywhere, I just feel terrible. Time is money, and I would be wasting their time. There is one AD that I do do this with, but that is because I have a good relationship with the Assistant GM and he loves my fascination of watches at such a young age (most ADs ignore me even though I can afford many of their watches). I remember emphasizing to him that I don't buy new watches, and he just wanted to get my input on a few Breitlings he was selling to a distant buyer since I and my father own Breitlings. Then another time, he wanted me to try on a Bell & Ross so I could understand how comfortable they really are. I will always remember how he pulled out a $135,000 Breguet and educated me on the history of the brand. We have stayed in contact and he lets me know of the good deals that go on at his location. For example, he let me know that they marked every new Cartier/IWC/BVLGARI to half of MSRP. If I wasn't in HI, I would have bought one to flip. It's relationships like these at ADs, car dealerships, etc. that I can appreciate and get a perspective on what I really want. When they look at you beyond just a normal customer, that will be when you know you have found the right AD.


----------



## mdaclarke

If I've bought a watch from the dealer before then I'm OK. Otherwise I feel a little bit like I'm taking the michael.


----------



## DiscoZ

Do it less now so that I am less tempted to purchase more watches.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mcwatch12

I do it but makes me want to buy a watch even more


----------



## JMann2380

That's what they are there for. Eventually you might buy.


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

I was just thinking about this recently, here are my thoughts:

I don't mind doing it at an AD but I'd rather do it at a brand's boutique. With the boutique I get the feeling they don't care and when I buy elsewhere they still treat me fine when I bring it in for any reason. Also, I'm in sales and I'm very conscious about not leading a salesperson on so when I go to my local AD I make it clear that I'm just curious about a watch. I probably shouldn't care either way since my local AD is very difficult to deal with when it comes to pricing. It's their fault that I don't buy from them when I can go online and get the exact same watch from another AD for 20% less.


----------



## sayeef.khan

I used to be someone who used to visit ADs to try on a timepiece but now I have stopped for one reason. 

As a person who works in the industry at a Boutique now, this is something I truly dislike. I've spent hours with clients discussing timepieces; teaching and guiding them towards the timepiece they fall in love with. I create a great bond and boom, never hear from them again because they choose the Grey market route.

The reason it hurts is one, there has been multiple times where I have lost clients who actually come in to buy but I can't make a sale because I'm stuck with someone who takes up my time who has no intention of buying while another person will make the sale.

Second reason being I spend my time educating and assisting in finding someone the right timeoiece according to their taste and requirements but they invest elsewhere. At a boutique it's not only about the experience but rather you're receiving a brand new never worn timepiece which is yours and yours alone. We offer interest free financing where you can walk out with a timepiece without paying a dime.

It's just ethical to not waste someone's time and misleading when you have no interest in making an acquisition. If you want to save money, pull the trigger online and exchange through the online retailer if something doesn't work for you. It's ironic as to how many customers walk in on a daily basis with a Grey market purchase where their timepiece isn't functioning and they end up paying a large sum for service and end up not being able to wear the timepiece for another two months while it's serviced. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

Do this all the time - not the same AD, of course  It pisses some off, but what can I do?  I am in for buying a watch, not a book of stamps  Got to spend some time trying on at the AD shop. Besides, this is not amazon where you can buy shoes and return them in a month.


----------



## TunaSbdb009

You’ve got to try it on before you purchase. There is nothing like making a $10k mistake when the watch of your dreams doesn’t fit. Meaning it’s too big on your wrist or looks too small. Knowing a mm size doesn’t always help. How the band attaches to the watch can be very important.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

When I was shopping around for my first Rolex sports model, I decided on a SD4k. It seemed perfect on paper and in photos. This was right before they were discontinued so most AD's didn't already have them in stock. I bought one from a trusted seller sight unseen thinking it would be as perfect in flesh as in pictures. When the watch finally arrived, it was very underwhelming. The matte dial was lifeless and it was too thick and heavy, all which I could have realized had I tried it on in the store. 

I understand not every model is available to try on in the stores but now I will not buy a watch without trying it on in person. Well, with the exception of the ceramic Daytona!


----------



## tk53

Trying on watches at an AD doesn't bother me, but I try to be respectful of their time and the attention they could be paying to other customers (who might be buyers).


----------



## mkim520

how else do you know if you like it or not? Please try it on instead of relying solely on website reviews


----------



## Eldridge58

I look at it like shopping for cars. You have to test drive them and sit in them, but it doesn’t mean your obligated to purchase from them.


----------



## player67

vegas_speedy_83 said:


> I enjoy trying on pieces at the various ADs up and down The Strip. I enter a store, quickly introduce myself, and let the clerk know my budget has me months away from my purchase but I'm trying to get a clear picture of how certain models fit. I specifically mention that I don't want to take any of their time if they have a likely sale with another customer on the floor. Most appreciate this and are quite happy to show me whatever I want to see, with no pressure.


 my exact sentiment.


----------



## atdegs

I recently had an unpleasant experience with this at my local Omega AD. Tried on two pieces, and he, the owner, kept asking if I was trying on or buying. Not sure how to ask to try a watch on other than asking just that. Then when I asked what the prices were, he said I only give out my prices if you’re buying. Decided right then I wasn’t. Apparently you can only try on a watch and get a price at his shop if you commit to buy the watch first. Bought it online instead, and I’m not going back. I’m not particularly young, went in wearing a nice watch, not sure what his problem was.


----------



## atdegs

Oh, almost forgot, he also made a point to bash every watchmaker in town other than his, including mine, who's awesome. Apparently I shouldn't pay more than $5 for a new crystal in a vintage watch. Definitely going back for that deal next time I need one...



atdegs said:


> I recently had an unpleasant experience with this at my local Omega AD. Tried on two pieces, and he, the owner, kept asking if I was trying on or buying. Not sure how to ask to try a watch on other than asking just that. Then when I asked what the prices were, he said I only give out my prices if you're buying. Decided right then I wasn't. Apparently you can only try on a watch and get a price at his shop if you commit to buy the watch first. Bought it online instead, and I'm not going back. I'm not particularly young, went in wearing a nice watch, not sure what his problem was.


----------



## bmdaia

They work for you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

It happens very often but once one doesn't take too much time and waste the shop's time, then it's okay..??!!
I think they get a lot of people browsing around anyway.

Being conscious if it, is the best way to make sure you don't take it too far, I think.


----------



## sailon01

How do I feel about it? Fine. The way I see it, they have the opportunity to earn my business or not. Treat me right, offer some value added to justify the probably higher price point and I may buy from you. I was at my local Rolex AD a few months ago and explained that I was interested in a DJ and that I was not ready to purchase just yet. I also let them know that I might consider on online purchase as well. Of course they warned me about fakes and making sure it was an AD and how I would be giving up warranties with a GM. I thanked them for their time and decided not to purchase at this time...


----------



## fruityloop

I am doing this all the time when my birthday is coming up in the 1.5 months as I just working on picking the watch as birthday present. I am normally telling beforehand that I am working on final list for birthday present. Normally the AD is happy to help and occasionally they help with a suggestion. Last week I came in a store for the Oris Bronze watch but they couldn't source it so ended up with the Tudor Black Bay Bronze. That's a delayed birthday present from last year, lol.


----------



## ItnStln

atdegs said:


> Apparently you can only try on a watch and get a price at his shop if you commit to buy the watch first.


That seems backwards for sure!


----------



## Dan_957

I see it as an unfortunate aspect of the way some people shop - I've bought multiple watches with out seeing them in person and I've bought at least 1 car without ever having driven it. I know I'm in the minority here but bottom line is I will always prefer an unmolested time piece versus one coated in sweat, body oils, and dead skin cells. I guess I just get frustrated when there are blemishes or imperfections left behind from the person 'trying it' - with the expectation of 'trying it' should come the expectation of a deposit, e.g. when someone advances a date wheel on an ETA movement between the hours 8pm and 4am while trying it should forfeit that deposit lol,... 

Anyhow, this is a topic that is sort of a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## LARufCTR

AD's are there for both sales and marketing. I can't buy something I don't try on....so an AD's job is to be there to help sell a brand. So I think its totally fine to go in as often as you want to try on watches...and talk about brands and get opinions, etc.


----------



## MIsparty

Stopped in an AD recently with my wife, she wanted to look at a Panerai. Before long she was trying on a couple models and then they wanted me try it on as well. I feared falling in love with them, so we got out of there before dropping $10k. I see no problem trying on large or unique watches prior to purchase. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin

I usually just go in (I only occasionally visit) to some AD and try on a couple during their dead hours (like on a weekday late afternoon, right after my work) and theyre just fiddling their thumbs.
I dont ever go about asking to try things on when they are busy w customers (although, I dont know how many of those are actually buying either).

I would just look for one or two that really pique my interest /curiosity, so i do a bit of research prior to entering. I never ask to look at a whole slew of watches.
Also, I dont go into the ultra high end boutiques like ALS and ask to try on their leather banded watches as that will depreciate the value a bit by its constant shop wear. I would not want to contribute to that to respect the prospective true buyer.
I usually go into the ADs that carry the brands Im more familiar w and will be a potential buyer for. Places like Bloomingdales, saks fifth, etc. or ADs for mid tiered brands like Tissot, hamilton, seiko, etc.


----------



## debussychopin

sayeef.khan said:


> Second reason being I spend my time educating and assisting in finding someone the right timeoiece according to their taste and requirements but they invest elsewhere. At a boutique it's not only about the experience but rather you're receiving a brand new never worn timepiece which is yours and yours alone.
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Actually , the major reputable grey market dealers out there are selling brand new never worn pieces. However they may not be the most recent models.


----------



## debussychopin

Dan_957 said:


> I see it as an unfortunate aspect of the way some people shop - I've bought multiple watches with out seeing them in person and I've bought at least 1 car without ever having driven it. I know I'm in the minority here but bottom line is I will always prefer an unmolested time piece versus one coated in sweat, body oils, and dead skin cells. I guess I just get frustrated when there are blemishes or imperfections left behind from the person 'trying it' - with the expectation of 'trying it' should come the expectation of a deposit, e.g. when someone advances a date wheel on an ETA movement between the hours 8pm and 4am while trying it should forfeit that deposit lol,...
> 
> Anyhow, this is a topic that is sort of a pet peeve of mine.


Im so with you on this. I always thought about these things as well. What happens if the person just starts adjusting the date wheel during wrong hours ? that is misuse. There should be a sign off sheet proclaiming the obligation of trying on watches that are valued over a certain dollar amount. But even the $200-500 watches as well. Who wants to buy a watch that would wear down faster due to negligence during being in display? But I guess for this level of price , there are a few of them in the back untouched. And the display one , will be eventually sold as a display model. I guess that is how Ashford sells their certified preowned display models at such lowered prices. They have tags but they may have been handled and misused in some ways by the customer. I guess Ill find out if there are any long term issues , since I did buy a few of these from Ashford.


----------



## francorx

I have no problems going to the AD and trying watches, I will ask about pricing and see if they will offer a discount or not and politely tell them if the price is right I will buy, if not I call my out of state ADs I usually deal with and get a discount, no sales tax and shipped to my house. If I can get a price close to what my ADs out of state are offering I will purchase locally assuming the net price to me is the same or at least close. Just the sales tax of 6% (tax in my state) on a $10K watch is $600 so better in my pocket than someone else.


----------



## ds760476

I’m quite friendly with some salespeople, so I often stop by to chat and find out what interesting new stuff they have. The closest AD to work has a great mix of high-end things like ALS and vintage pieces, things that I would likely never otherwise see.


----------



## ds760476

I’m quite friendly with some salespeople, so I often stop by to chat and find out what interesting new stuff they have. The closest AD to work has a great mix of high-end things like ALS and vintage pieces, things that I would likely never otherwise see.


----------



## Ericsmith89

I do this and say I wont buy then I walk out with something. Tip: dont accept the drinks especially if theyre alcoholic.


----------



## c5pilot11

Great thread. Going to be heading to my local AD in a few weeks. Definitely going in with the right attitude and a polite conversation will go a long way.


----------



## Hsvu

No problems with that as long as it’s clear and you do not set unrealistic expectations.


----------



## debussychopin

There's this young blond guy who works at the Tourneau in South coast plaza in oc who is very friendly and loves talking about all the watches. I had a nice chat w him and it was real fun without any pressure at all. I think he (and his staff) knows 99 percent of the people who walk in are just looking and window shopping. I think if these guys have a customer who knows something about watches and not just some avg joe who doesn't, they really prefer them to come in so they can chat and show the watches. I don't feel (at least at this place) they are bothered by people coming to take a look without any want to buy.


----------



## DeepBlue1

I actually like to do that.

If i'm about to make a purchase i'd like to try it on for size.

Eventhough i'd buy it secondhand, i know it was probably bought at an AD at sometime. So it's not like they didn't have anything to do with it one way or another.


----------



## Pencey Prep

Living in Melbourne Australia I am fortunate in having quite a lot of AD's nearby.
I go and try on some of their products occasionally. Most are out of my price range but there is a chance that I could buy something if it really grabs me.
So a tiny built of guilt but not a lot. And often , the salespeople I deal with seem quite happy to show me the products


----------



## lovebandit

That's their job.


----------



## srleadjb

I do go to look often but I also buy on impulse so I have to be careful. I've made a game of it with my AD. Give me a price that forces me to buy it today and I will. My AD knows this and plays along. It can be fun for both of us. If you have never bought anything from them and you just keep going to look then its a different situation all together.


----------



## illus83

You need to test drive the car before you buy it. Especially if I'm about to drop some coin.


----------



## Rivarama

Feels like warm apple pie.


----------



## debussychopin

srleadjb said:


> I do go to look often but I also buy on impulse so I have to be careful. I've made a game of it with my AD. Give me a price that forces me to buy it today and I will. My AD knows this and plays along. It can be fun for both of us. If you have never bought anything from them and you just keep going to look then its a different situation all together.


That's cool. That is how the relationship should be.

I remember the exact opposite when I went to this car dealership long ago, this young salesman kept repeating the phrase to me (and to others I suppose): "Make me an offer I cant refuse!"

He kept saying that over and over again. And this other salesperson mentioned it once to me while he was showing me an answer when I inquired about something.

I got real confused and a little annoyed by their sales pitch "Make me an offer I cant refuse!!"

I said, " shouldnt it be "Make you (the customer) an offer , that the customer cant refuse?" not the other way around? "

They were stupid.


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

I wouldn’t abuse it, but nothing wrong with window shopping. Just don’t go heavy on taking wrist shots on your cellphone I’d say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJ

I’ll do it, but I do have a regular AD. I bought my Submariner from my local AD and struck up a good rapport with one of the sales guys who has a similar interest to mine in watches. The sow finished with the words “any time you fancy trying something on or chatting about watches, please just pop in”. So I have. I’ll buy something else when I’m ready but between then and now I’ve gone in, had a nice chat, similar to a response above, made sure to make the situation clear, and had a very nice chat and seen some really nice pieces. 

I figured that the Rolex purchase and the invitation to do this were good enough.


----------



## Watchology101

I do it on occasion. Usually only at a dealer that I've purchased from before, and I never take photos. Pretty sure they wouldn't have a problem with it, but it makes me feel like a phony if I'm just going to an AD to pose with the watches.


----------



## Deejelite

I do it all the time. Same with buying cars and even some shoes (cars: due to distance of actual used car, shoes: I can find them cheaper online). I’ve faked phone calls, made excuses, etc. to get out of buying something after trying on pieces for 30 minutes. Other times I’ve been completely upfront about my intentions, too. I think the best route is a mixture. Tell them you aren’t planning to buy that day, but you are deciding between certain pieces and want to make sure for when you will purchase it. Sometimes they don’t give you much attention, other times they appreciate your honesty and you can get into some great conversation/networking!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmil128

If I'm ready to pull the trigger on something I have the confidence to do it without feeling pressured. Surprisingly I have found the Houston Omega boutique very accomodating for window shopping and trying on (may have helped I had Speedy on every time I go in there). I also make sure to ask for the rep's business card to be respectful even if I'm not buying.


----------



## NoSympathy

I usually go to an AD to try on a watch and to browse around, especially when im considering buying a watch. The biggest turn off with ADs is how they really pressure you to buy buy buy. I understand that they get a commission but the whole pressure of the ADs and their snarky attitude are why I am usually hesitant to buy and just go pre-owned. 

I would say the best experience with an AD was the Rolex in the San Francisco Westfield. The guy definitely did not pressure me and we were just talking about watches within Rolex as well as other brands. If i was going to buy a Rolex at MSRP (like a BLNR or the new Pepsi SS), id go back to that store.


----------



## ganagati

I fully embrace the fact that I'm a tire kicker. I move slowly and am thorough in researching prior to a purchase. This requires multiple trips to ADs to try things on...unfortunately for them, that means multiple trips and most won't ever see a dime. I also feel guilty about it, and end up trying to give some kind of business to them - be it purchasing jewelry for my wife (one place in particular), or a strap for the watch (a few places). Most, however, settle for time with me pestering them with questions.


----------



## Marly

They know not everyone coming in is going to spend thousands of dollars every time theyre there. Most people are just looking since watches are a big luxury purchase. Not a big deal.


----------



## dwaym0

I try to capitalize on the few trips I take to an AD for a polish or service. I try on a few watches I'm interested in while I'm there and don't feel bad about it. But I won't really go into an AD just to window shop when I know I'm not going to buy... I just feel bad I guess.


----------



## canonken

Most of the time, the dealers I visit have more staff than customers, and a decent dealer is not going to be dicking around on their phone, if you come in, they will be walking around as you are. Look at a few pieces, thank them, and leave.

I visited a local dealer 10-15 times over the past 5 years...then all of a sudden walked out with a Rolex purchased with 0 discount. 

Also, the dealers job is to sell you. They can't do that if you are not looking! Also, good dealers are playing the long game, and know you are not buying today. They are there to make you happy, and buy from them when you are ready.


----------



## huntflyer

I find the role of the AD to be changing, somewhat. Those who really are into watches don’t seem to really do a ton of business with AD’s unless it’s not available elsewhere for less, ie, Daytona’s.

I find myself going to look and frankly, the local Rolex and Omega AD is someone I consider a friend, but that still doesn’t mean I’m going to pay retail markup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## canonken

huntflyer said:


> I find the role of the AD to be changing, somewhat. Those who really are into watches don't seem to really do a ton of business with AD's unless it's not available elsewhere for less, ie, Daytona's.
> 
> I find myself going to look and frankly, the local Rolex and Omega AD is someone I consider a friend, but that still doesn't mean I'm going to pay retail markup.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


However, the AD, brand depending, can compete with online. My JLC came from an AD that was aggressive to compete against anyone else and got my business. The burden is on them as the retailer.


----------



## smmht

Haha this is a great question and the responses are interesting. I myself have done it 3 times and it certainyl feels weird. They ain't seein any of my pennies. I buy used!!


----------



## Mayhem421

huntflyer said:


> I find the role of the AD to be changing, somewhat. Those who really are into watches don't seem to really do a ton of business with AD's unless it's not available elsewhere for less, ie, Daytona's.
> 
> I find myself going to look and frankly, the local Rolex and Omega AD is someone I consider a friend, but that still doesn't mean I'm going to pay retail markup.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agree. They have to recognize that these are big ticket purchases for anyone. To expect someone to drop several thousand dollars without first trying it out is ridiculous. 
That said, my AD experiences have been enjoyable. I've found that people working at an AD love to geek out and talk watches with anyone that knows a thing or two. The Omega and Rolex shops I've visited in Waikiki Beach have been genuinely enjoyable to work with and had no issues letting me try on several pieces.


----------



## Mayhem421

huntflyer said:


> I find the role of the AD to be changing, somewhat. Those who really are into watches don't seem to really do a ton of business with AD's unless it's not available elsewhere for less, ie, Daytona's.
> 
> I find myself going to look and frankly, the local Rolex and Omega AD is someone I consider a friend, but that still doesn't mean I'm going to pay retail markup.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agree. They have to recognize that these are big ticket purchases for anyone. To expect someone to drop several thousand dollars without first trying it out is ridiculous. 
That said, my AD experiences have been enjoyable. I've found that people working at an AD love to geek out and talk watches with anyone that knows a thing or two. The Omega and Rolex shops I've visited in Waikiki Beach have been genuinely enjoyable to work with and had no issues letting me try on several pieces.


----------



## AramH

I walk in quite a bit with the intention of seeing the piece in person even if i know im not going to buy it at the moment.


----------



## barutanseijin

Half the time (at least), they won't have what you're looking for, so you end up looking at watches just because you're there. I don't feel guilty about it at all.


----------



## player67

Should be no guilt. I generally just look and very rarely try on. And if I do, it's usually only one piece. Even without 100% intention of purchasing, it should be no ones harm to try on one piece.


----------



## FutagoWatch

I don’t mind it. It happens you know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver1911

Depends. If I’ve made up my mind on a particular watch and I just want to see how it fits .. no. It’s unfair to them if I’m just going to leave there and buy it elsewhere. However, if I am willing to give them my business for a few $ more .. yes. Go, try it on, make an offer somewhere between my best online price and their price and go from there.

If I’m just window shopping to see what might work for me, with nothing particular already in mind, nor the concept that, if I find one I like, I’ll leave and buy it online, then .. yes.


----------



## FutagoWatch

I would like someone who works at an AD to speak on this. Are they mad or do they understand it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canonken

watchvvs said:


> I would like someone who works at an AD to speak on this. Are they mad or do they understand it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never worked in a watch store, but I sold AV gear years ago on partial-commission (I got bonuses on gear I sold, but still made a base wage). Most of the time you are not doing anything. You welcome anyone who comes in (that is not a jerk) that wants to look/listen to gear. Even if they are not buying. And some of those 'just looking' people did buy, enough to make it worth your while.


----------



## gviddy

I do feel a pang of guilt, especially if I have no intention of buying at that time. However that feeling frustrates me, as we have every right to browse! Plus in most situations, the AD is pretty quiet, and it is not like I am pulling the attendants away from anything 

As an AD, they have a role in advertising as much as selling, and thus should be open to people trying stuff on!


----------



## gviddy

I do feel a pang of guilt, especially if I have no intention of buying at that time. However that feeling frustrates me, as we have every right to browse! Plus in most situations, the AD is pretty quiet, and it is not like I am pulling the attendants away from anything 

As an AD, they have a role in advertising as much as selling, and thus should be open to people trying stuff on!


----------



## 41Mets

I love it. Maybe a free bubbling water, an espresso... And it gives me a chance to see watches that I might be interested in in person, and even if I'm not going to buy something right there on the spot, there's always the possibility that I could go back to one of those locations if I like the way they handled my visit.


----------



## dasoler

I love to go and look at the watches, but I always feel uncomfortable knowing I will not be buying anything. I don't like to waste their time and it can be hard to gracefully communicate to the AD you are just looking.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

AD's are always high pressure around here, and I get it. It's a tough market and sales are few and far between it seems. Many of the local places have gone out of business recently. Local AD here for Rolex is in the process of opening a Boutique as it's the only way to get stock in / make it worth going to.


----------



## dannyking

I’m going to a Rolex/Tudor AD tomorrow to try on the BB36 and the BB58. Have to see how they fit on my wrists. The Tudors seem to be a fair amount thicker than the Rolexes I own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fbcanman

Buy one from the AD and youll always feel good. Or get your watch strap changed there or get a watch serviced.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidson

When I've done this, I've mentioned up front that I am probably months away from an actual purchase but I'm getting the gears turning and figuring out what I want. This way, they can decide for themselves how much time they want to spend on me while I browse around. Usually it leads to a good discussion and they'll give me a card to stay in touch if/when I am ready.


----------



## joeshoup

I had to spend some time learning to haggle in middle eastern countries, but I got totally comfortable waltzing in to expensive boutiques (of various kinds) to educate myself. If the salespeople are good, they will enjoy building personal relationships with customers and learning about each person's psychology and interests (I loved this aspect of working retail, back when I did.) If you're not seriously looking, though, you should make it clear to the salesperson that they should feel free to help other customers who could be more serious - in other words, don't be a dick!


----------



## dafuture

I try to be up front when I go into ADs. That being said, I think it's important to try these pieces on before I purchase. It's how I research.

For example, on paper I loved the Rolex 16710 Pepsi. On the wrist, it really wasn't for me. Would've been an expensive mistake had I not gone to try it on. (I know that's not an AD, but same concept).


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

I used todo that a lot haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360

No different than trying on clothes or test driving cars. If the AD is averse to it, then that AD can pound salt.


----------



## Londongirl

Visiting and trying with the intent to buy within the next three months is fine. Role-playing as a buyer isn’t.


----------



## Ruthless750

Londongirl said:


> Visiting and trying with the intent to buy within the next three months is fine. Role-playing as a buyer isn't.


I actually disagree with the statement, as there have been multiple times when I or a group of us have visited AD to see the new models with no direct intent to purchase (in the next 3 months or year) but having changed our mind and purchase the piece.

I do at times feel pressured at some AD locations and must admit have changed my mind related to few watch brands by how I was treated by AD reps....it's personal for some of us


----------



## dan360

Londongirl said:


> Visiting and trying with the intent to buy within the next three months is fine. Role-playing as a buyer isn't.


Yes & no.

I take longer than 90 days to decide on a lifetime purchase. When a dealer of any item asks me how long until I buy, I figure it means they're gauging whether or not I'm worth spending time with, which tells me if they aren't seeing my money enter their hand they aren't interested in talking to me, which tells me they're going to be a total joy to deal with if there's ever a problem with the purchased item, which means they can pound salt.

Cheers


----------



## Pastextian

joeshoup said:


> I had to spend some time learning to haggle in middle eastern countries, but I got totally comfortable waltzing in to expensive boutiques (of various kinds) to educate myself. If the salespeople are good, they will enjoy building personal relationships with customers and learning about each person's psychology and interests (I loved this aspect of working retail, back when I did.) If you're not seriously looking, though, you should make it clear to the salesperson that they should feel free to help other customers who could be more serious - in other words, don't be a dick!


He's pretty much nailed it. Set expectations by letting the reps know you're not there to buy. If you're polite and engaging they'll still give you attention provided there's no one waiting to be helped.
I went into an Omega AD with no intent to buy and still had a great experience and a nice conversation with the rep. 
As long as you're pleasant and not in the way or wasting someone's time, a good rep will help you as much as they reasonably can.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## McPGA

I’m always upfront with the salesperson, and let them decide how much time they want to invest. I’ve had great conversations, especially when the guy is a true WIS and we get the chance to really talk about watches...btw couldn’t imagine going to Vegas and not going into every AD I walk past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntfortime

I usually try to stay away from the AD's as they are usually more aggressive than I like, but might be worth trying on some new time pieces.


----------



## JDMLS430

Nope.i just look up models which look good to me and take the risk buying them


----------



## gward10

I don’t feel bad, and I don’t shy away from trying something I may purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawtaxi

I think that service is part of their overhead. Lots of lookers vs actual buyers. No problem with it so long as you are interfering with an actual buyer or unduly wasting a reps time.


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

Seriously? I guess for discussion sake I'll say I feel just fine. Actually, now that I think about it, I did feel a little bad after 10 plus years of looking at and trying on my dream watch (portuguese) and saving for it, and watching the price go from 6000 to nearly 8000, at mostly tourneau stores, when I did finally buy it, I was on vacation in Jamaica and bought it from an AD there and avoided the 10% tax back in US. But I don't think we're breaking the law when we go in and look at / try on watches at ADs. They know watches are way over priced. They are the ones that should feel bad for selling watches so over priced. But you do realize that to buy a pre owned watch, someone had to be the original owner in the first place and that means that someone went into an AD, tried on a watch and then bought it.


----------

